# Excavator thief dies



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Serves him right


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

My luck the state would want me to cover the thief with workers compensation.

The story does make me wonder what they do for lunch over there....


----------



## cexcavation (Apr 17, 2008)

I am guessing the company safety policy goes something like this..."You get hurt while working for us, we all go to lunch and pretend you are a local unemployed thief!!!":clap:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Lmao


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

In that part of the world: Cafe=Pub:thumbup:
Didn;t you guys watch Crocodile Dundee.:whistling


----------



## Ashcon (Apr 28, 2009)

Carma=priceless. :thumbsup:

The bastards family will probably sue the construction co. for leaving the 

machine in place that it could be stolen. Leaving mud pits on the 

construction site. unfortunate the guy died but...

Once in while you gotta thin the heard. :whistling

Chad


----------



## Lanya LaPunta (Oct 31, 2010)

griz said:


> In that part of the world: Cafe=Pub:thumbup:
> Didn;t you guys watch Crocodile Dundee.:whistling


Wasn't Crocodile Dundee a Botany Bay boy?

In other words, wasn't he from Australia?


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

Lanya LaPunta said:


> Wasn't Crocodile Dundee a Botany Bay boy?
> 
> In other words, wasn't he from Australia?


Austria, Australia, potaTOW, poTAHtoe - It's all the same to Griz! :laughing:


----------



## hustler7 (Jan 7, 2010)

when did they start offering them with a "wheel" option??:laughing:


----------



## Sar-Con (Jun 23, 2010)

cexcavation said:


> I am guessing the company safety policy goes something like this..."You get hurt while working for us, we all go to lunch and pretend you are a local unemployed thief!!!":clap:



:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Don't you guys low jack all your sand box toys these days?


----------

